# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  BEAR (Battlefield Extraction-Assist Robot), Vecna Technologies, Inc., Greenbelt, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vecna Technologies

BEAR (Battlefield Extraction-Assist Robot) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Vecna Bear Robot episode 1

Uploaded on Jun 11, 2009




> The patent-pending BEAR robot is Vecna Robotics' flagship program. Designed to locate, lift and rescue people in harm's way, the humanoid BEAR robot can do what humans can't: lift heavy loads and carry them long distances. Whether on a battlefield, in a nuclear reactor core, near a toxic chemical spill, or inside a structurally-compromised building after an earthquake, the BEAR can rescue those in need without risking additional human life.

----------


## Airicist

Vecna BEAR Robot

Uploaded on Aug 9, 2010




> Powered by LabVIEW and CompactRIO, this military-grade robot can rescue wounded soldiers from dangerous locations without endangering more troops.

----------


## Airicist

BEAR Robot Overview

Uploaded on Aug 20, 2010




> BEAR shown lifting a huge weight, grabbing and dragging a casualty, smashing a window, ripping through a door, curling a barbell while balancing, and driving through rough terrain.

----------

